# MSN e velocita trasferimento...

## inspiron

allora...

con kopete non riesco a trasferire file...

con gaim ci riesco ma solo a 3-4kb/s....

esiste qualche client che permette un trasferimento piu veloce?

P.S.:ho fastweb....

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> allora...
> 
> con kopete non riesco a trasferire file...
> 
> con gaim ci riesco ma solo a 3-4kb/s....
> ...

 

Non vorrei dire una scemenza, ma non penso che dipenda dal client, ma dal protocollo... sono sicuro che anche con il MSN di microsoft la velocita' non possa superare i 3/4 kb/s.

Penso sia stato escogitato per evitare file sharing via MSN... ma sono tutte congetture...

CYA

----------

## xchris

credo che il problema sia questo:

sia kopete che amsn non supportano i transfer usando il reflect di M$(nato per superare i problemi del NAT) quindi se non sei configurato a livello di rete per i transfer diretti c'e' poco da fare.

gaim mi sembra lo supporti e quindi la velocita' e' limitata dal server M$

se configuri la tua rete/config/client per i transfer diretti vedrai la velocita' salire.

----------

## flocchini

io vado tranquillamente a 15-20 k con mercury im, pubblicizzato tra l'altro da koma qua in giro. Sono dietro nat fastweb e dietro il mio router casalingo, quindi i pacchetti ne hanno da fare di giri...

Mi sa che il probl nn e' nel protocollo

edit: ci ha pensato X a fare chiarezza  :Razz: 

----------

## inspiron

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se configuri la tua rete/config/client per i transfer diretti vedrai la velocita' salire.

 

come faccio a farlo?

----------

## Dhaki

In genere evito gli scambi tramite MSN e ricorro a sftp o ftp, ma non sempre é possibile. Per la velocità non saprei dirti.

----------

## xchris

con quale utente vuoi scambiare file? dentro o fuori fastweb?

se e' dentro...

basta aprire la porta sul tuo firewall.

Mi pare che su gaim si possa specificare quale usare

se e' fuori...

devi usare il reflect  :Smile:  (o l'IP Pub...:S)

----------

## inspiron

 *xchris wrote:*   

> con quale utente vuoi scambiare file? dentro o fuori fastweb?
> 
> se e' dentro...
> 
> basta aprire la porta sul tuo firewall.
> ...

 

ehm...

come si fa afare entrambe le cose? :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

anche forwardando le porte giuste al pc gusto..dietro nat..gaim continua ad andare male per quanto riguarda la velocità di trasferimento

----------

## xchris

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> anche forwardando le porte giuste al pc gusto..dietro nat..gaim continua ad andare male per quanto riguarda la velocità di trasferimento

 

a dire il vero lo fa pure a me, ma non mi sono mai interessato perche' faccio pochi transfer.

Potrebbe essere un limite di gaim....

nel senso che si accorge di essere sotto nat e imposta in automatico il reflect di M$.

----------

## Syylk

A me succede una cosa ancora piu' strana: quando inizio il trasferimento di un file, i primi pacchetti (diciamo intorno ai primi 50 KByte) vanno a cannone, saturando la banda che ho a disposizione - 640 Kbit/sec.

Poi, finito questo burst, il trasferimento procede "a dente di sega": interi secondi durante i quali non passa un bit, e poi altri burst, a velocita' sostenuta, nei quali passa il resto del file. Uso gaim 1.1.1 su linea ADSL Libero Flat, e gkrellm2 per rendermi conto dell'avanzamento del trasferimento. Sono dietro il mio firewall e non ho voluto aprire porte per MSN, ma uso il loro reflector.

----------

## unz

io credo sia un problema di servers ... con le stesse persone in giorni o ore diverse ho velocità differenti ... sia con fastwebbiani che con gli altri utenti

----------

## federico

Per me e' un problema del protocollo o dei server, anche io sono "bandoso" ma i trasferimenti via msn son quel che sono. La mia soluzione preferita e' non utilizzare il file trasfer degli IM ...

----------

## xchris

io credo sia proprio un pb di gaim e di reflect

con kopete configurato e con utente fibra raggiungo i 900k/s.

con gaim 3/4 k/s

ti consiglio di iniziare a configurare il tutto e provare con amsn (ancor meglio).

Una volta che amsn gira bene prova con gaim.

il tutto solo se il trasf e' fastweb/fastweb

ciao

----------

## unz

fatto poco fa un test [con xchris] ... aMsn batte gAim 53kb/s a 3.7kb/s ... purtroppo xchris ha ragione ... gAim su questo versante crolla  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Il problema e' che amsn per l'appunto supporta solo msn ..

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

se intendi il trasferimento di files a gente che non ha FW non ti so aiutare, ma se vuoi sendare un file ad un altro fibroso basta che tu metta il tuo ip privato (non quello di nat, ma quello che trovi con ifconfig) in preferences >>> connection (mi pare)  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

tutto questo in teoria e' vero..

ma da alcune prove non e' cosi'.

Sembra che vado solo con il reflect server di M$.

Sarebbe utile sentire l'esperienza di qualcuno fuori da FW...

cioe situazione ottimale: IP PUB <--> IP PUB

ciao

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

i miei amici che non hanno FW tra di loro trasferiscono a banda piena (640kb/s in upload)

----------

## inspiron

ho installato amsn...

ho solo un problema...

nelle opzioni devo dirgli la porta da usare per il file-transfer....

quale devo mettere?

----------

## Josuke

msn usa questo intervallo di porte di solito 6891:6900

----------

## inspiron

non riesco a spedire a nessuna di quelle porte...

che devo fare?

----------

## Josuke

cosa hai fatto esattamente? sei dietro nat?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

aprire iptables? cmq se hai FW e vuoi sendare files agli esterni è quasi impossibile farlo ad una velocità $ ($ >= 30kb/s) mentre per gli interni, come ho già detto prima, basta impostare il tuo ip privato senza cambiare nessuna porta...

certo poi ci sarebbero i tunnel con ssh....

----------

## inspiron

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> cosa hai fatto esattamente? sei dietro nat?

 

sono fastweb...

ho messo 6891 come porta iniziale per il trasferimento file...

----------

## inspiron

come devo fare a trasferire file?

----------

## inspiron

up

----------

## unz

riformula la domanda ... forse come l'hai espressa prima non è molto chiara ...

stai chiedendo come si inviino i files?

tramite quale programma?

di solito c'è un'opzione "invia file" o un tasto "invia file" ... o se clicchi su di un utente tra le opzione trovi "invia file" ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## inspiron

 *unz wrote:*   

> riformula la domanda ... forse come l'hai espressa prima non è molto chiara ...
> 
> stai chiedendo come si inviino i files?
> 
> tramite quale programma?
> ...

 

ok...

quando provo ad inviare un file ad un utente, amsn rimane in ascolto su una porta per un sacco di tempo ma non riesce ad inviare nulla....

Quali impostazioni devo modificare?

----------

